# white sided x lucy???



## MonitorsRule (Jul 13, 2010)

what would happen if i put a white sided rat snake to a leucistic rat snake?

or the leucistic rat snake to a black rat snake?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MonitorsRule said:


> what would happen if i put a white sided rat snake to a leucistic rat snake?
> 
> or the leucistic rat snake to a black rat snake?


White sided black rat snake X Leucistic black rat snake = .

100%Black rat snake HET White sided,Leucistic.
==========

Leucistic black rat snake X Black rat snake = .

100%Black rat snake HET Leucistic.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

If I do whitesided black rat x whitesided black rat I get whitesides don't I? 

and if I put my whitesided male to my wildform black female I would have 100% blacks het whitesided?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Sylvi said:


> If I do whitesided black rat x whitesided black rat I get whitesides don't I?
> 
> and if I put my whitesided male to my wildform black female I would have 100% blacks het whitesided?


Yes, you'd get 100% normal het whitesided black ratsnakes from the latter pairing. Whitesided X whitesided will produce all whitesided.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks


----------

